# Who makes a 45-46cm fixie for a lady?



## ssMarquette (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm short, only 5'2 so I need a short top tube, roughly a 47-48cm. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bikehigh (Aug 2, 2004)

You're gonna have to go with a bike built around 650c wheels.

did a quick google for you, and came up with this, http://www.juniorvelo.com/?p=148

The Fuji Track SE is available in 43 only, so if that doesn't work for you, you may have to custom or semi-custom. Though Milwaukee doesn't list sizes that small as an option, maybe give them a call and see what they can do for you. Maybe check out a swap meet at a local velodrome or go talk to some people on race night and see what the juniors are riding. If you're anywhere in the area, there's a swap meet at the Trexlertown, PA velodrome twice a year.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

You might try a similar post in the Women's Forum. This is probably fairly common. 

The 650 cc wheels are a good idea. And there's always custom.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Miss M who is 5'3" has a used 48cm Waterford she would like me to sell.

The complete green Waterford in this post is the one that is for sale;
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=64484&highlight=Green+Waterford+Fixte

It has a 50cm top tube (same top tube length as the 43cm Fuji) and 650C wheels.


----------



## nick irons (Dec 7, 2005)

the surly crosscheck frame comes in a 46cm


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

nick irons said:


> the surly crosscheck frame comes in a 46cm



that 46 "rides like" a 50... it's a compact frame and the tt is 52.9. still, they do have a 42 but the tt is only marginally smaller at 52.2 and with a 1/2 degree steeper seat tube could very fit longer than the 46

the fuji has been mentioned already. bianchi has small 44 frames with horiz d/os or track ends (volpe and san jose) that supposedly use 700c wheels but the tt's are 50, not as short as you say you need

for 47-48 I imagine you will need custom, and if going that small 650c is prob a better choice


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ssMarquette said:


> I'm short, only 5'2 so I need a short top tube, roughly a 47-48cm. Thanks in advance.


What kind of bars do you want to run? If you go with flat bars, you can take a longer top tube


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

one more option:
Iro Mark V HD

Size 46cm 
S/T c-c 42 cm 
T/T Length 50 cm 
H/T Angle 73.5
S/T Angle 74.5
H/T Length 9 cm
Wheel Base 90 cm
B/B Drop 5 cm
C/S Length 36 cm
Stand Over 27" 

Headset 1 1/8"
Bottom Bracket 68mm shell 
Seatpost 27.2
Weight (frame) 3.7lb 
Weight (complete bike) 16.3lb
Rear Dropout 120mm 
Wheels 650C


----------

